# Rockets @ Raptors, Jan. 6th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Houston Rockets* (12-18) @ *Toronto Raptors* (10-22)
January 6th, 2006, 7:00 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario





































*Rafer Alston, David Wesley, Tracy McGrady, Juwan Howard, Dikembe Mutombo*








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I'm all in on Toronto winning.

I have a Ucash gambling problem for those who are new to the board.

Please help feed my addiction.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhh Benis :no:


> 500.00 points donated to Benis007 successfully!


That Raps are given 2.5, I'll probably play a penny or two, not a great line, but good enough for me to gamble a bit.

T-Mac is acting like a beast, last night he was awesome. Hopefully he's a little slow tonight, maybe the Raps can take advantage.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Does Rafer Alston get booed, or will no one care?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

for some reason it seems to me like we've played the rockets 100 times already. we're always talking about the rockets, for a million different reasons, and their games seem to be on the tube _all_ the time. it's endless. and here they are again- for the second time.

i'm going crazy.

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Houston has being playing better of late, especially with Alston back in the lineup. Hopefully they'll be a little fatigued after last night's game so the Raptors could take advantage.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> I'm all in on Toronto winning.
> 
> I have a Ucash gambling problem for those who are new to the board.
> 
> Please help feed my addiction.



I went all in twice about two weeks ago and won both times. I'm in a bit tonight, but like shookem i'm not thrilled about the line.

I won about 15 000 in the Orlanado game. I wanted to Ucash the world Juniors last night but it didn't appear to be on there.










Tony: "Hows he doing?"

Chrissie: "He's into us for 47 large."


Haha I love the fake gambling, all the ego gratification of knowing you were right, without the hassle of losing money.

So Raps tonight this could be a toughie, McGrady seems to relish playing in TO, of course our mature (pee pee / poo poo!!) fans will help by booing him. Its so obvious why they SHOULD boo, its never helped him before right guys?? He always plays terrible here right? He hates being the center of attention right?? Fools, all of 'em. I booed the first game he came back, and he smiled as he sunk shot after shot. Last time I booed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Does Rafer Alston get booed, or will no one care?


I don't know if he will, but I don't think he should be.

McGrady, on the other hand...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

With Houston today and Nets on sunday.. 2 games of booing :wink:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

me in the trunk following another vBookie binge.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna b a crazy game. lets go raps!


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

look forward to 

brazilian beast vs mount mutumbo

i'm not too proud of the media trying to dig up a story line to get 'skip' booed in tonights game...like it or hate him, he never wanted out, he wanted to be a part of the raps and help the team this year (as volitile as he is)...

plus the fans should save the boo's for the game coming up on Sunday...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm hoping Bosh can have a big game tonight. He's well rested, and there's no way Mutumbo or Juwon Howard can stay with him inside.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Can't wait to see Joey vs. Stephen! I mean...dammit..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Toronto is gonna win this one      

Should be a good game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

even tho houston is god awful, they are a true test for this team tonight, if they win tonight which i really doubt, it will cement further in my mind, that this team can actually win ball games. and then maybe ill start to chime in positively in the playoff talk, that has all of you possesed. we beat them last time with a preety big margin, 13 points, teams dont forget that, im sure there coaching staff has reminded them about it, and Mcgrady couldve possibly had his worst game as a star player against us, in houston and will be looking for revenge. Does he still get booed at the ACC?


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a big one!

Mark my words here fellas...

This game will set the tone for the rest of our season.

:jawdrop: 


Yeah that's right.... whatever transpires tonight will give us a glimpse of what we can expect to see from the Raps for the next 50 games


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I suppose we'll be seeing a lot of doubles on McGrady again. It worked last time, but he wasn't aggressive to begin with.

Hope to see Bosh do a better job of containing Howard.
Hope to see Hoffa keep Mount Motumbo off the offensive glass.
Hope to see Mike James force Alston into a lot of long, contested jumpers.

Most of all I hope to see us get another win.


----------



## hinther (Jul 13, 2004)

bonner as our starting centre? i get what Sam is trying to do but his love affair with Bonner has to end!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Stats after 1

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*7-19*</td><td>*1-3*</td><td>*5-6*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*20*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>10</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>10</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>8</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>1</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*9-23*</td><td>*1-5*</td><td>*2-4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*21*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (2)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Finally a game I get to watch without waiting for the torrent. I live in China, so I only get to see the Raps on TV when they play the Rockets (or should I say Team China).
I get up early (8 am) turn on the TV and what do I see but the Red Rocket starting at centre. Let's just say I was very tempted to go back to bed. Let's hope it turns out well and we get the 5th straight, jesus who thought we would be saying that a month ago.
Okay, enough typing for now, it's back to the sofa. Have fun watching the game guys.
:cheers:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> Finally a game I get to watch without waiting for the torrent. I live in China, so I only get to see the Raps on TV when they play the Rockets (or should I say Team China).
> I get up early (8 am) turn on the TV and what do I see but the Red Rocket starting at centre. Let's just say I was very tempted to go back to bed. Let's hope it turns out well and we get the 5th straight, jesus who thought we would be saying that a month ago.
> Okay, enough typing for now, it's back to the sofa. Have fun watching the game guys.
> :cheers:


Cool, cool. Lucky you get the game live and I don't. Enjoy the game for me.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

WTH is Juwan Howard thinking??????????????

Juwan Howard is trying to start something with Mike James.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

That was crazy!

Howard versus James, oh man Mike is going to be fired up after this.

crazy!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

WOw.............Juwan Howard is ejected from the game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Juwan Howard gets ejected!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This is getting fun.

35-33 TORONTO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

whoa.. give me the scoop. what happened.. a fight?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

The Chinese broadcasters are trying to argue that Howard shouldn't have been thrown out of the game. Awesome :clown:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It was jookes.

James was talking smack.. Juwan throws the ball in his face (that actually look like it hurt).. James stands there, then all of a sudden EXPLODES and starts going after Howard..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ What he said.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Should Matt Bonner and Sam Mitchell just come out of the closet and kiss at halfcourt?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Aw im missin out.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Should Matt Bonner and Sam Mitchell just come out of the closet and kiss at halfcourt?


impossible, Matt would have to remove his lips from Sam's *** first.

He's playing great, but Bonner just can't play against DM that long! We're getting killed on the boards.

Here comes the Hoff. Let's see what he can do.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

If the Raps can shut T-Mac down i dont see the Rockets having a chance in this one. 
Wonder what James said to Howard to set him off like that, in my opinion nothing wrong with a little trash talk


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

superdude211 said:


> If the Raps can shut T-Mac down i dont see the Rockets having a chance in this one.
> Wonder what James said to Howard to set him off like that, in my opinion nothing wrong with a little trash talk


He said .. "I ****ed your ***** you fat mother****er"

Then Howard went bizzerk.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I kid you not, I drafted Mike James in my keeper league, in like the 12th round or something. Make me look good Mike, make me look good.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Stats at the half 44-48 raps

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>15</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>19</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>20</td><td>6-16</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">4</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, PF</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*14-40*</td><td>*2-9*</td><td>*14-16*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*28*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*44*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (7)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>17</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>19</td><td>7-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>13</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>19</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>13</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*18-43*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*9-14*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*48*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 5 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lets Go Raps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wow 9 points in 1 min and 19 sec


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i love our defense tonight against mcgrady. we're always doubling him everytime he gets the ball. could this b because of keady? if so, add that to babcock's reputation for signing him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors finished the half very well, hopefully they can keep it going in the 2nd half. Bosh has taken 13 shots so far, which is good, but he needs to try and get to the free throw line more.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

the best part is the comittment on the double teams - theres no messing around they are going straight for it. Graham and Bonner are both good double teams. Well its friday night, and I'm already half in the bag . . . rum & cokes are yummy!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete with the threeeeeeeeee.

Cmon Lets Go Raptors :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Going for 5 in a row baby.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

64-53 Raps.

Lawyer Milloy (Buffalo Bills) is in the house.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie V for three courtesy of Mike James.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I dunno where the Raptors would be without Mike James.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

James looking a triple double in the eye tonight.

I don't think I've ever seen a Raptor team I enjoy watching more then this one. Mike James is an pleasure to watch.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

How come hoffas not getting any love?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

atlent45 said:


> How come hoffas not getting any love?


Because Matt Bonner is soooo much cuter!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

shookem said:


> Because Matt Bonner is soooo much cuter!


Hahhahaha...

Come on Raptors lets blow out this game.

Villey for threeeeeeeeeeeeee.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors are cruising. 7-0 run in the 4th


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH 

MO Pete!!!!!!!! Circus Shot baby and 1....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OHhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Head got rejected by Bosh!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

Mike James (WHO?)


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

This team looks so damn happy, it's wicked. Good for them, they've played their asses off and deserve the recognition that this streak will bring them.

oh yeah and Chris Bosh has the longest arms ever.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Mike James (WHO?)


Mike James *****!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie V!

With the flush and the foul!

Everyone at the ACC is going crazy.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yay 5 straight :cheers:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Raptors Win!

5 in a row.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Final Stats of Game

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>34</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>38</td><td>7-12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>41</td><td>15-31</td><td>1-5</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>37</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>24</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">4</td><td>13</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>20</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did not play</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did not play</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td>15</td><td>3-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did not play</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, PF</td><td>25</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-11</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*33-74*</td><td>*6-18*</td><td>*20-25*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*38*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*92*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (21)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>33</td><td>10-17</td><td>3-6</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>30</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>35</td><td>6-12</td><td>4-7</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>33</td><td>11-19</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">6</td><td>16</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>31</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>19</td><td>1-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did not play</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>21</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did not play</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did not play</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>22</td><td>8-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*41-82*</td><td>*12-27*</td><td>*18-24*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*45*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*112*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*44.4%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (15)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great performance out there tonight. Jack Armstrong was right, everyone seems to know and accept their role on this team now. Bosh is the lead guy, Mike James is the second option followed by Morris Peterson. After that it can be a variety of players depending on who steps up on any given night, such as Charlie V or Jalen Rose.

The team chemistry hasn't been this good in a long time, and the results are there to prove it. Hopefully they can keep this going.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

juss an amazing game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hopefully now Atlant beats boston, meanign we are only 2.5 games out of a playoff spot, however i still say this is premature, and we are playing ****ty teams....but tonight was a good game, and we played awesome defence, i think the hiring of Gene Keady was an awesome move by Babcock, cus its undoubtedly all him providing that defensive touch...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> hopefully now Atlant beats boston, meanign we are only 2.5 games out of a playoff spot, however i still say this is premature, and we are playing ****ty teams....but tonight was a good game, and we played awesome defence, i think the hiring of Gene Keady was an awesome move by Babcock, cus its undoubtedly all him providing that defensive touch...


Well not that it matters too much, but Orlando and Washington would have to lose as well for us to be 2.5 games out of 8th place. 

At the moment I think they are losing, which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Well not that it matters too much, but Orlando and Washington would have to lose as well for us to be 2.5 games out of 8th place.
> 
> At the moment I think they are losing, which can't be a bad thing.



NJ is handling the Magic with about 8 minutes to go.
NY is killing Was, so that's a needed loss right there.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

yah...Orlando is getting creamed by NJ by 15 points, and Washington is loosing by 20, so we are ok, only now Atlanta has to win, but i doubt that will happen....


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

very good game, as for the 8th spot it's not something we should be looking at, raptors should continue playing one game at time


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

martymar said:


> very good game, as for the 8th spot it's not something we should be looking at, raptors should continue playing one game at time


You're right. But hey, we haven't been on a 5 game winning streak for awhile so it's good to hope and be optimistic sometimes.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Any takers of the Mike James fan club?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

dies*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Atlanta is leading Boston by three with 18 seconds left.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

All the right teams won tonight.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

mike jaaaaaaames. i called the W on the rockets board earlier LoL

it was a great game for our team tonight. mike james and juwan, hahahaha. he turned it on afterwards eh. Bosh is still amazing.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

great game!...awesome to see the raps respond after howard shoved the rock in james face....mike and the rest of the boys really put it on them.....amazing....


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey was watching the game and the atmosphere was awsome in ACC i guess just from watching it on T.V.

Great win! won't feel bad if raps beat the Nets on Sunday too.

Keep it up! :banana:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah it was a great game. Im looking forward to the Sunday game against the NJ Nets. Should be a good one.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Anybody read Alston's rip on Mitchell?? Saying he love to be prepared of his next opponent and how Sam did not do that when he was here. Hahaha i guess Van Gundy didnt prepare Alston for tonights game cuz Alton only had 2 points!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Fun game. Good to see our team in high spirits.

Kudos to Mitchell for the Bosh/Motumbo matchup on offense. Bosh stretched him out away from the basket and hit jumpers over him all night. Bonner didn't have a great offensive game (neither did Graham) but both contributed in other ways.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

I simply can't express how excited I was to watch this game~~~ absaloutely incredible!!!

I LOVE THE RAPTORS~~~ ^_^

KEKEKEKEKE.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Anybody read Alston's rip on Mitchell?? Saying he love to be prepared of his next opponent and how Sam did not do that when he was here. Hahaha i guess Van Gundy didnt prepare Alston for tonights game cuz Alton only had 2 points!


I read that article, alston makes too much excuses and has no accountable. i don't know where he get's off about being prepared, there was a game last year raptors played a 12pm game I saw rafer at club NYC and he was there til 3am in the morning, and he had a horrible game


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

solid win but the real test will be sunday game the nets are no push over


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

5th straight! :headbang:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

The Raps are absolutely sick right now. 
I hope they kick the Nets' asses too. Would be fun. 

Mike James is so nasty. Contract year, no doubt.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

did anyone see the sportsnet intro with mike james? that was horrible.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

it would be so sick if the raps can extend their winnign streak and end new jerseys on sunday cant w8 to boo carter :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good game, good win for the Raps. At this point the Raptors have just as good a chance in making the playoffs as the Rockets, if not even better. Boy that is sad.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great win guys!!

ON the houston side i can say there is a lot of remorse for the rafer/james trade. But its reality and james has torched us twice already along with many other teams.

Thus far, you guys got the better end of the stick, Rafer is a better passer and "may fit in our system better", but Mike james has proven he has the talent and skill as long as he is given a chance, something in houston we as fans and the team never really gave him. But dont mid all the houston/mike james bashing. Its just us not happy with what we got.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Damn 5 in a row! Go Raptors!

This team is flying and its coming from all angles bosh, james and villy doin thier thing outthere its awesome..

Great Win guys


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

this team is scary right now, i wouldnt want to be any of the teams who has to play us, although i think we might lose our next 2 vs NJ and Chicago


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

madman said:


> although i think we might lose our next 2 vs NJ and Chicago


I can understand us losing to NJ Nets but....Chicago?

Yay 2.5 games back of a playoff spot ....although its still early to be talking about the playoffs.

*Lets Go  Raptors*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> I can understand us losing to NJ Nets but....Chicago?
> 
> Yay 2.5 games back of a playoff spot ....although its still early to be talking about the playoffs.
> 
> *Lets Go  Raptors*


 we never play well vs chicago


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^^ madman, get me in ur cb4 fan club!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raps looked pretty prepared tonight. Sam was very classy in his handling of the Rafer comment after the game.

Raps are just spanking teams now. Just ripping them. The confidence and sustained effort throughout the game was amazing. They won every quarter, outrebounded them, and handled every challenge with ease.

Starting Bonner was brilliant. If the Raps continue to use the double team strategy against star wings or solid low post scorers they can play smallball effectively. Early in the year we didn't double or it came way too late to be effective and the rotations to follow were too slow or non-existent. Now the team is flying around the court and challenging every shot. Even Charlie's D was showing big improvement at times. And Bosh was really a factor on D. There is some hope for a Villy/Bosh combo at 4/5 if we can double down on the post against better teams. That would make Sow effective as well, but he is now behind the development of our guys on D. 

How good was TMac in the second half. Man did he hit some tough shots and almost bring the Rox back at one point. Some bad shots but he made them and carried his team.

Mike James is now a keeper. I don't see how the Raps can let him go. His chemistry with Bosh is just too good. He is clearly a leader. He was solid during the toughest of times in November. And he is clutch like Alvin used to be for us.

Can we really hope to find all that in the draft or a FA later? We have it now so lets keep him. Don't overpay but don't be cheap about it. It will cut slightly into our 2007 cap space but not dramatically. 4yrs/20mill and a big role on an up and coming team in a nice city that supports its team. That's financial security for his family.

Even a 5th year wouldn't kill us. We would have already spent our cap space by then and will be extending our rooks so we won't be FA players then. An extra year at 5 or 6 mill would hurt MLSE a little but not much.

An interesting idea is that we could trade MJ at the deadline and still sign him this summer, but we should talk to him about that first. And only if we slump before the deadline and playoffs are out of sight.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree keeping MJ is a must. I've been saying this all along - he's exactly the type of player we need moving forward. 

Sure James is not a pure point guard but how can you argue about the success we've had with him so far? We can continue to groom Calderon to be the pure #1 on this squad...

We should give Mike James the same type of contract we gave Rafer.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

James is effective when he has the ball. It's a fact that without him we wouldnt have won as many games. If we do keep him long term I dont think he'll get as many touches as he has been getting when our rooks (now) develop and reach their potential.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

it depends where the raptors are at during the trade deadline since making the playoff would make better sense for the maple leaf entertainment since that's an automatic 2 home courts revenues.


----------

